# Dooly County QDM Club. Awesome Genetics! Check out these pictures.



## T DAWG (May 20, 2008)

Come on fellas... I know there are some serious trophy hunters out there still looking to join a club this year! It's getting late in the game, midway through fourth quarter.This is a great club!!! How many other clubs in Georgia are showing pictures like these!!?? **** If you meet and decide to join, I'll deduct the cost of the gas for this trip from dues! Going to property this weekend Saturday, August 2nd. Need 1 member.
So clear the schedule and take a road trip to Dooly County this Saturday! <:

Additional information:
Established +10 year club. +400 acres. ONLY 4 MEMBERS TOTAL.

Club and surrounding area intensively managed to grow big deer.

3 bucks taken over last 2 years in 135 to mid 140 B & C range! 

Numerous food plots & feeder stations set up for supplemental feeding program.

Hardwoods, thinned pines, clear-cut, ag. fields.

Existing stands already located throughout property. Tower stands, tripods, ladders, and chain-ons.

Camp with cookhouse/elec/stove/hot water/dishwasher/shower etc.

Located in west Dooly near Byromville/Dooling.

* Also, Flint River (#1 WMA for Antlers GON August 08 issue) and Montezuma Bluffs WMA less than 10 minutes from camp.

Dues are $2,150. Wife & Son/daughter) 18 and younger can hunt with parent.

Call Terry 770 289-3345, Kevin 404 787-0191 or send P/M.


----------



## T DAWG (Jun 7, 2008)

Check out these pics


----------



## redfish1827 (Jun 9, 2008)

How many total members are you going to have


----------



## T DAWG (Jun 9, 2008)

6 total members. Light pressure. We spend a portion of Nov. out of state or own property elsewhere. Call me and I can give you more details. Thanks for the inquiry.


----------



## T DAWG (Jun 17, 2008)

Showing land this weekend, June 21st & 22nd.


----------



## Muygrande (Jun 18, 2008)

TDawg, 
I'm interested, but what are your harvest rules for Bucks and Does? 
Do you just go by county rules? 
or are you true QDM principles?
What are kids rules?
How many Does do you take?
Earn a buck program by killing Does first? 
Locked out areas or true sign in first come basis?

On second thought I'll be calling you, if you could be thinking bout these questions, I have a place across the river in Sumter County too.

Shane-O


----------



## T DAWG (Jul 2, 2008)

Showing land this weekend.


----------



## T DAWG (Jul 13, 2008)

Showing land next Sat. July 19th. 2 openings.


----------



## kw5891 (Jul 13, 2008)

*lease*



T DAWG said:


> Showing land next Sat. July 19th. 2 openings.


let me know when & time


----------



## T DAWG (Jul 23, 2008)

Come on fellas. I know there are some serious trophy hunters out there still looking to join a club this year. It's getting late in the game, end of third quarter.This is a great club!!! How many other clubs in GA are showing pictures like these!!??
Going to property this weekend Saturday, July 26th. Need 2 members.

**** If you meet and decide to join, I'll deduct the cost of the gas for this trip from dues!

So clear the schedule and take a road trip to Dooly County this Saturday! <:


----------



## T DAWG (Aug 1, 2008)

Showing land this weekend. August 2nd.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 1, 2008)

In post #1 you wrote 4 members total



T DAWG said:


> Additional information:
> Established +10 year club. +400 acres. ONLY 4 MEMBERS TOTAL.




In post # 4 you wrote 6 members total.



T DAWG said:


> 6 total members. Light pressure. We spend a portion of Nov. out of state or own property elsewhere. Call me and I can give you more details. Thanks for the inquiry.



Is it 4 members or 6 members?


----------



## T DAWG (Aug 4, 2008)

4 total members.


----------



## Alex (Aug 20, 2008)

One of the best hunting club for big bucks, great folks


----------

